#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GK Publication books for gate preparation pdf free downloads

## ashankv9

how can download GK Publication books for gate preparation books pdf file Please help me i have need this books





  Similar Threads: Gate Mechanical  book G.K PUBLICATION free book pdf downloads GATE Preparation Books Braliant Tutorial sheet for Gate Preparation full notes pdf downloads Best Books for gate preparation Gate preparation books

----------


## Ranigour

by reading this book you will just waste your time and mony, Read kanodia book. kanodia book includes problems with excellent solution. GK book has irrelevant material and there are lot of errors in book.

----------


## subhee.subhasishmondal

:(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):  :(clap):

----------


## debidatta1991

kanodia book is better ...or read UPKAR PUBLICATION (GATEWAY..... 2 PSU)

----------


## Ranigour

kanodia book is far better than upkar gateway. In upkar gateway book questions are copied from kanodia book

----------


## gajbhiyeraj

Hello everybody I am Back

----------


## rishi3922

i want gk publication gate material

----------


## rakesh sharma0960

i want GATE preparation books of electrical engineering also notes in pdf formet...

----------


## richa chauhan

plz send me pdf at ankita.singh9210[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kathya sridharan

hiiiiiii  :(hi):

----------


## hemantdec31

plz send me pdf at hemantdec31[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## lk007

any strategy for 2014 online

----------


## Kanika chauhan

Hey,
      I want book for electrical engineering prep. Could you please upload it here  :):

----------


## kishan bhounsle g

*I want gk publication book pdf for gate preparation...cse..  plz do mail it.to [email]gkishan.02@gmail .com*

----------


## beinglucky24

Plzz send me the book at s.luckyarora[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Sharun Jacob

which is d best material fr gate2014 arihant r gkp??

----------


## ssureshbabu107

book not available now

----------


## bhiwati

i want to prepare for gate exam , bt i culdnt find the gk publications book.. :=(: .

----------


## er.rohit0103

hats off to your work guys

----------


## A_binu

Please provide me AMIE notes on COMPUTING AND INFORMATICS

----------


## anjani jaiswal

I am a first year student..electrical engineering..and is very keen on clearing get..
Cud anyone please tell me what the paper of gate is lyk??do they ask aptitude stuff too...IS IT LYK IIT  JEE???REALLY THAT TOUGH :(:

----------


## pankugeleya

hey plz i m also from EEE branch plz if u hav any notes n links plz mail me plz plz...n my email id is pankugeleya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com n thanks in advnce.

----------


## dddjhjd

Hey,I want book cse for gate prep. Could you please upload it here

----------


## dipakankoliya

Please send me pdf of kanodia book for MECHANICAL
dipakankoliya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sakhilkumar2012

i need gate gk publications book please send me at sakhilkumar2012[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Sai lakshmi ch

*I want gk publication book pdf for gate preparation...cse.. plz do mail it.to [email-charugalla.sai2[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com]
Thank You.*

----------


## Rakeshpaul

Send gk publication gate cse to rakeshpaul53[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].cm

----------


## subhashturker

I also need this book....

----------


## Shainesh

*I want gk publication book pdf for gate preparation...ME.....  plz do mail it.to email ID-   shaineshsapkal[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com*

----------


## Arunkumarmech

Sir,Pls snd me the gk gate material to rarunkumar95[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].in

----------


## alisha.jaiswal1994

mail me pdf of cse branch at surabhi.alisha[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Prashant46

SIR plaease make available some practice sets for mechanical gate

----------


## nssnit

please mail me at " singh.nitin512@gamil.com "

----------


## ubaledivyesh1

post pdf copy of book

----------


## bjpjay

thanxx 4 guidelines

----------


## pravin00a

I want gk publication book for mechanical engineering. plz send me to pravinjagtap00a[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Chetan R Yadav

post gk publication gate book

----------


## mech2803

HI EVERYBODY..
i want gk publications book please..it will be great help

----------


## MOHD ANAS ALI

plz share links that provides MCQ related to all PSU's on email daily.

----------


## MOHD ANAS ALI

Dear Friends,
Can anybody share a link of UPKAR PUBLICATION,GK PUB ebooks free for GATE ECE Prepration,plz.

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

Dear Friendz,plz share some best PSU materails for ece,plz

----------


## disha rajput

i want gk publication gate book......

----------


## Alpana Sehgal

plz send me pdf of gk publication at alpanasehgal05[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## yami panchal

i want book gk publication 2015 for computer send on yamipanchal1993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mschamyal

pls send me gk publication bokk at 0609msc[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## naveen mandloi

*there is no "GK Publication books for gate preparation pdf free downloads" or any link...can any one send me this on naveen.mandloi2021[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## eswari_21

i want gate book from gk publications for cse. could you pls send it to maheswari21.me[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.

----------


## Vishal Patel.22

have you copy of "Electric Circuits and Fields-N.C Jagan" ?
if you have then please upload it.

----------


## jatinphore

plz send it to.     phorejatin[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## MOHD ANAS ALI

Dear Friends
Can smeone help in knowing the best book for prepration of IES ECE

----------


## abhishekidnani18

mail me pdf of cse branch at abhishek.idnani @gmail  .com

----------


## sadiq ur rehman Sadiq

plzz send me the book at sadiqurrehman.fuuast[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## uddipan678

> which is d best material fr gate2014 arihant r gkp??


 plz send me the PDF file

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

plz send me kanoria or jk book gate for computer science at uddipansaha[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com plzzx

----------


## Joy Banerjee

please send me the pdf file to my email id.

----------


## Arpita99

Hi All,

I am preparing for GATE 2016.
Please provide me GK Publishers GATE Preparation book PDF.

----------

